# All Healed



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

My beautiful Sadie's leg injury is 100% healed and she is once again flying with glee through the fields and woods.


----------



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

Beautiful picture! Glad Sadie is all healed up.

When is Vizslafest 2k15 this year?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yay! (And the house looks so cute)


----------

